# So I bought this schwinn out of a barn..... newb can't figure out what it is, help!!!



## Nardo (Aug 28, 2011)

Here is a picture of the serial number. I can add more pics, this is the only one I have on the internet now. It has schwinn typhoon tires front and rear, original seat, headtube badge, and chaingaurd is gone, so are the hand grips. Rims look as if they use to be chrome, now all rust. Bike is dark red/marroon with white pinstripes down the fenders and white on the front of the frame and fenders. has semicircular fender brackets, is NOT skiptooth, has a new departure rear hub. Does NOT have a built in kickstand. rear wheel dropout goes up, then towards the rear of the bicycle.  

Best thing about this bike, I bought it out of a barn, covered in bird crap and cob webbs. Brought it home, used an air compressor to fill the tires, expecting them to blow out, but they held air, and still are over a week later!!!! I took apart the bottom bracket and regreased, lubed the chain, and it rides like a dream!!!!

Any and all information is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Aug 28, 2011)

Pictures Please,   Jeff


----------



## Nardo (Aug 28, 2011)

More to come. Trying this from my phone


----------



## Nardo (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks like its working


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 28, 2011)

Your bike is a Postwar Colson. Based on what is known about Colson serial numbers, it is likely the bike is from 1953 and produced at about the time Colson was selling their bicycle division to Evans.


----------



## Nardo (Aug 28, 2011)

So its not a schwinn at all? Does this mean the tires aren't original either? Anyone have a rough estimate of what its worth? (Should I be riding it, or selling it?)


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 28, 2011)

if i had that,i would clean it up,re-grease everything and ride it.it's a total patina bomb and way cool.you might be surprised how good the rims and chrome will clean up.chrome in those days was pretty bulletproof.
tires are schwinn tires,but if they hold air and aren't cracked too bad,run them.


----------



## Nardo (Aug 28, 2011)

The rust on the rims is pretty thick! But I'm young, what should i use to muscle it off? Does the chaingaurd belong on it?


----------



## Boris (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't know about the chainguard, but you won't be doing any any harm to THOSE rims if you used an SOS or Brillo pad. OR, several people on this site have raved about an environmentally safe product called EVAPO-RUST. I bought a container at Harbor Freight and haven't used it yet, so I can't give you a first hand acount of how good it works. But I've seen before and after photos, and I was impressed. Instructions say to soak overnight, so you may have to soak rims over a period of several days due to the awkward size of the rims. Your rear rim looks borderline (too far gone?), but you never know. Whichever method you choose to clean your rims, be sure put a few coats of wax on ASAP to prevent them from rusting over again right away. OR rather than waxing, you may want to clear coat them. OR some other rust preventative of your choosing.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 28, 2011)

chainguard is wrong


----------



## Nardo (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you so much to everyone who has helped!!! This is awesome! Now that i know what I have, I can start looking for the correct parts for it. First thing I need to do is get rid of that horrible seat! Any tips on where to find correct parts would be great too! not much on ebay for colson bikes.  I'd love to get one of those leather springer seats for it!

I'll get on those rims and see what i can do. (Contemplating riding it the 11.5 miles to work, and cleaning the wheels there


----------



## jpromo (Aug 28, 2011)

That's neat; I have a '54 Evans Colson, from right after they made the switch and it uses the same sweetheart chainring. Leftover stock didn't want to go to waste!


----------



## Nardo (Aug 29, 2011)

Got any pics of yours? I need to figure out what style seat and chaingaurd I should be searching for


----------



## JSTINSON (Aug 29, 2011)

*Typhoon accessories*

My cool friend Mr. Spalding just gave me a 1970ish red Typhoon in pretty good shape. It does not have any racks or accessories. Can someone lead me to a website or photos that would show what original equipment would have come on it and/or the correct accessories?

I particularly want to get a rear rack that would be right for the bike but that would also accept some new "panier" bags(spelling?) that I already own and paid 100 bucks for and used on another bike that is now gone (rode once on europe trip over Pyranese then stolen by lowdown dirty worthless bike thief).

Thank you for any advice.


----------



## jpromo (Aug 29, 2011)

Nardo said:


> Got any pics of yours? I need to figure out what style seat and chaingaurd I should be searching for




I wouldn't think the chainguard would be the same between the two models as Evans completely redesigned the frame for '54 when they took over.
This is the only picture I have of mine right now.
Below that, I have a Colson chainguard (green) and an Evans/Colson chainguard (two-tone blue). I think the Colson one was earlier than your bike and the Evans is later. Wish I could help but I don't think either is right.


----------



## Boris (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope this works, trying to attach photo (first time) of what I might think is the style of chainguard that you are looking for.



...Well that worked!!! Guess I'll be able to back up some of my words with pictures now. YAY.


----------



## Schweirdo (Aug 30, 2011)

*rust removal*

I use Turtle Wax Chrome Polish and Rust Remover and 0000 Steel wool. I swear by it. If the rust is not too thick. This stuff is like $2 a bottle at Wal-Mart. Evaporust works great, but is a little expensive. Try my tip out on all your chrome. You will be surprised.


----------



## Nardo (Aug 30, 2011)

Great pictures! now I know what I'm hunting down, thats the first step!  Just picked up a box of sos pads from the dollar store, so I'm about to head to the shed, remove a rim, and go to town!


----------



## Boris (Aug 30, 2011)

Schweirdo said:


> I use Turtle Wax Chrome Polish and Rust Remover and 0000 Steel wool. I swear by it. If the rust is not too thick. This stuff is like $2 a bottle at Wal-Mart. Evaporust works great, but is a little expensive. Try my tip out on all your chrome. You will be surprised.




You also suggested that I try your method for rust removal. Sorry, I hope you don't think that I ignored your suggestion about the Turtle Wax. It's on my list of things to try, I just haven't gotten a chance to get to Walmart yet (it's one of those stores that I avoid like the plague). And indeed, the rust looked awfully thick on that back rim, that's why I suggested SOS.


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 30, 2011)

Distilled white vinegar bath (cheap), soak chrome or unpainted metal about 8 hours, rub with extra fine steel wool brings rust right off.  Then wax to prevent further rust.  I just did this on a rusty handlebars, crank, and fender supports and it really worked great & cost me about $5 for 2 gallons.  Use extra fine steel wool & WD40 to carefully remove rust from painted parts followed by rubbing compound, polishing compound, carnauba wax (I use Meguiars or Mothers I use on my cars).  This all keeps costs down & works great.  Just takes a little elbow grease just be careful on painted pinstripes, decals as the compound will quickly remove those.  Good luck.


----------



## Nardo (Aug 30, 2011)

Ok, so the SOS worked, but there's still a lot more to go! It took me an hour and a half to burn up a half dozen SOS pads and barely make a noticible difference. Some of the spokes shined up good! Would the soaking help with the deeper rust?

Would there have been black pinstripe around the outer edge of the rim?  I'm almost positive there's pinsttripe on the front wheel at least. Couldn't get a good pic due to bad lighting.


----------



## Nardo (Aug 30, 2011)

Took pics, but for some reason they won't upload. I'll try again in the morning


----------



## Boris (Aug 31, 2011)

For some reason, I thought the rims might have been chrome, sounds like they are painted if there is a pinstripe. I understood that EVAPO-RUST wouldn't hurt plating. I don't know how paint would react to it. HOPEFULLY SOMEONE MORE QUALIFIED THAN I CAN ANSWER THIS FOR YOU. I think in the interest of saving your wheel, I better step away from trying to solve your rust problem. There are other things that I would try, but I don't feel comfortable suggesting them. Yes, I sound like an idiot, but I didn't want you to run right out, buy some EVAPO-RUST on my recommendation and destroy any paint that might be salvageable (which I doubt).


----------



## Nardo (Sep 1, 2011)

If the rims were painted, would they still be Chrome underneath? I see no other signs of the rims being painted, other than, what looks like two or three black pinstripes around the outer edge of the sidewalk of the rim. I really doubt it fan be saved, really only notice they were there cause the rim isn't quite as rusty where the stripes were.


----------



## Nardo (Sep 22, 2011)

Update.
I picked up the seat I wanted, even though its not the correct one, I like this one, and it was only twenty bucks. Then yesterday I made the trip to Memory Lane and picked up this chaingaurd for fifteen bucks! Dug through a couple hundred fairest, this one was the only dark red one, and it almost matches perfect.

I also got a horn, bigger handlebars, grips, and a longer seatpost. Can't wait to get it all put on and ride!


----------

